
A computer that would require kids to be creative to use it - nreece
http://sivers.org/kidspc
======
barrkel
Eh, I had one of these, it was an Amstrad CPC 464 with a broken tape drive. If
I wanted to do anything on it, I had to program it.

But I'm not sure I would have turned out differently had I had a more capable
machine (I might even have been able to skip Basic to begin with), and I'm
also fairly certain most other kids in the same situation would just give up.

~~~
GloryFish
Yeah there's a difference between forcing a kid to program and making an
environment that encourages tinkering when they want to.

You wouldn't build a car that required engine maintenance to start up
expecting that you'd get a bunch of mechanics.

